
A Conversation with Arthur Whitney - etal
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1531242
======
etal
The article doesn't mention any free/open-source versions of Whitney's work,
but I do know of one, A+. It was extended from A, which does get a mention.

<http://www.aplusdev.org/>

On another note, has anyone here played with the latest and greatest, Q?

~~~
DannoHung
I work with it daily. Very impressive stuff generally, but the domain is
highly specific. Some of the guys who work with it are _really_ smart. Soup to
nuts sort of knowledge.

~~~
tom_b
Hi, do you have a blog or would you be willing to post something about your
experience with Q and KDB+? I worked in the financial industry for awhile and
we were pulling some data from KDB+ systems. I thought about digging deeper
into Q and KDB+, but other side projects kept me from really diving in.

Maybe I'll revisit it now that they offer a free trial version.

~~~
DannoHung
Don't really have a blog that I update.

I do have a Github account where I've been developing some projects in Q:
<http://github.com/DannoHung/qspec> and <http://github.com/DannoHung/qutil>

I'm willing to answer questions if you have any.

------
sarvesh
It's mostly a discussion about his variants of APL. I don't understand the
reasoning behind starting from scratch every time writes a new language but he
does make some interesting observations about common lisp. Interesting, worth
reading.

